# Cleaning Brick Hearth Extension ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

What can be used to clean a brick hearth extension ? Its 2' x 5' and 1 course above floor level. The face brick of the FP extends up to the ceiling.

I just installed laminate floors in the room butting up to the hearth extension so muratic I think is out.

Any other chems or methods out there ? Its not blackened up the cust just wants to clean it up.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have heard that Quick n' Brite is the green cleaner that does it all, maybe give that a shot...It should be quick, and my guess is that it's bright when you're all done....ps....why didn't you clean it up before the floor went down?


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Brick to brick rubbing?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

we use **** n span


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

we just flip the bricks around


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> we just flip the bricks around


you would.:whistling


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Spirits of salt or brick rub are both good for cleaning up stained brickwork, but a housewife with a damp J cloth is the best method. 
I built an Inglenook fireplace a few years ago with old Tudor bricks covered in mortar. My wife cleans the top of the hearth every day and you can see how it has brought up the top of the Rowlock compared to the rest of the brickwork


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stacker said:


> you would.:whistling


yes


----------

